# My 'review' on removing sway bar



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey everyone! So I've been wanting to remove my sway bar after reading that everyone loves it after removing it. So I decided to take measurements on travel before & after removing the sway bar. This is also with stock shocks at the lowest setting.

These are measurements from the ground to the middle of the rear rack:

Sitting flat : 42"

Fully Extended with s/b : 45"

Fully Extended with s/b removed : 45.5"

To say the least, I was disappointed. The way everyone made it sounds I thought I would gain maybe 1-2". But only gained a lousy 1/2". I haven't drove it yet with out it, but I think that I'm just going to put it back on. It did put the CV's at an even more sharp angle so that's another negative.

Also, with the sway bar removed from fully extended to fully compressed the rear has 4 5/8" of travel.

Brenton


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think the point of removing it that everyone liked so much, was that it allows the back end to "waller" better in the holes/ruts... since they arnt tied to each other anymore they can drop and raise in ruts on their own as the terrain changes.

makes it squirelly as hell on trails though.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I knew that's why people like it, but I only got an extra .5" of down travel. I don't really think .5" would benifit all that much.

Brenton


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Me either. Just goin on what others have said... I left mine on.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I never thought it would make any real difference in travel, only unlocking the two sides for fully independent articulation. When I had mine off, the ride was as smooth as...a Cadi... and it handled off-camber situations better like ruts & rock-crawling, but the body roll was horrible on fast-pased trails, power slides,donuts and such. I put it back on but used Energy bushings which acts more like a bearing transferring from side to side more positively. The stock rubber bushings would grab the bar and smash under pressure. With these new busings, under a power slide, it feels like the back end squats and stays way more level. Somebody needs to make a solid sway bar like cars have. They flex enough to maintain some Independence over rough roads while applying good energy transfer on corners. These rigid tubing bars we have just has no ability to do that. This would be a good new product for HL or someone in my opinion.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I am thinking about removing my sway bar I really dont do much fast pace stuff I do alot of mud and ruts I got 2 inch lift and the hL springs set at the max I could use a little movement


----------



## Brutedaddy09 (Dec 10, 2009)

I took mine off this weekend, and I like it, It articulates way better in uneven ruts, it also rides better, Mine hooks WAY better with it off, and I can still drift around corners with no problem, bites a little more in the corners, but through and through, I'm pleased with it


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

where can I get the energy bushings for the sway bar?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i have mine off also and i like it better. much smother ride


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

15brute said:


> where can I get the energy bushings for the sway bar?


Use the Prothane Line #311-19-1156, ("Jeg's part number"), bolt right up in minutes. Alignment is perfect. Fits better then the Energy Bushings. The tubing size is 7/8s

Here is their site. The number you want is Bracket A, # 19-1156

http://www.prothane.com/universal.php


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Brutedaddy09 said:


> I took mine off this weekend, and I like it, It articulates way better in uneven ruts, it also rides better, Mine hooks WAY better with it off, and I can still drift around corners with no problem, bites a little more in the corners, but through and through, I'm pleased with it


I may have to try it myself then. Mine's not made to take turns fast anyways with my suspension/tires so it may work out alright.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea im thinkin that the guys with big tires would like the better than the guys with the lil tires


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope so. A better ride and better articulation in ruts would be nice. She's slightly tippy now for some reason:thinking:


----------

